# Any have experience of using a Cross Trainer



## monagt (24 Jul 2011)

Any 1 have experience of using a Cross Trainer, how does it compare to a rowing machine in regard to a normal fitness & weight loss regime?
Are they any good? Is there better options for the home & space?


----------



## iscritto (24 Jul 2011)

I love mine ... great for fitness... down side it takes up alot of space.


----------



## monagt (24 Jul 2011)

[broken link removed]

Is €640 (€540 + shipping from UK) too much to spend? Don't want to overspend or end up with 1 that falls apart.


----------



## NickyK (24 Jul 2011)

Crosstrainers are well worth the money. Getting the best of running without doing damage to your joints. Get a bench and weights and you'll be laughing.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jul 2011)

monagt said:


> Is €640 (€540 + shipping from UK) too much to spend? Don't want to overspend or end up with 1 that falls apart.


 
That seems a reasonable price but:
- would you think of buying from an Irish company - purely because if you do have problems with it or need maintenance it would be far easier to organise if the company is Irish. 

- for that money you could join a gym for well over a year and have access to cross trainers PLUS all the other gym equipment, maybe a pool, weights etc... so if you were getting bored with the cross trainer you could do something else.

- lots of people buy brand new gym equipment use it a few times, then it becomes a coat rack - there are often good bargains in the Buy & Sell etc..


----------



## choccy (28 Jul 2011)

have you considered renting one  ? theres a company called 'fitness for life' rent these on a monthly basis - if you get into it you can then buy it off them and they take your rent off the price. free delivery , set up and all the rest.

i've no connection with the company


----------



## Leo (28 Jul 2011)

Would you consider second hand? Home fitness machines are a regular feature on the second hand sites, many of these are hardly used and available at bargain prices.
Leo


----------



## PaddyBloggit (28 Jul 2011)

Loads here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## monagt (28 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> T
> - would you think of buying from an Irish company - purely because if you do have problems with it or need maintenance it would be far easier to organise if the company is Irish.



Yes, if buying I try to "buy local" as its a lot easier in the long run, the price difference would have to be huge to do otherwise.

Gym, Renting and Secondhand............all great suggestions, as I do fear getting one and then not being able to use it due to a knee or back problem or something unknown as its a lotta cash.
Thx all


----------



## newirishman (28 Jul 2011)

I bought a cross-trainer last year in a sport shop in Dublin (can't remember the name at the moment), it was 250 Euro, has a computer and pulse measure thingy (not remote measure though) - it is being used about 2 hours a week between newirishwoman and myself; works just fine. for home usage I wouldn't spent much more, the more expensive stuff is more durable but - and that's a big but - you will spent less time on the thing than you would swear at this point you will  so you don't need professional gym quality in my opinion. (professional quality would set you back a few thousands anyway).

happy enough with it in terms of fitness gain and weight loss/control; i will come back on model and shop later.


----------

